# Like Mushrooms?



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.mercurynews.com/portal/e...d-setting-4-pound-truffle-sold-61?_loopback=1


----------



## Falcon (Dec 6, 2014)

I like mushrooms but not THAT much.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes but not that kind.   I developed a taste for field mushrooms when I was a kid. They were plentiful 
on our property in Ohio.  We would pick them, fry them in butter, and just eat a pile of them plain.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)

...the answer to that old riddle: What's the smallest room in the world?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

We like mushrooms, but haven't been eating that many until we recently saw a program about the health benefits on TV.  We've been picking up some baby Portobellos at Costco, and have always like the white button mushrooms.  We had some baby Portabellos yesterday that were sauteed in olive oil along with some jar red peppers, over whole wheat pasta.  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/05/13/mushroom-benefits.aspx


----------



## AprilT (Dec 6, 2014)

I like them a lot, but same as Falcon, not that much.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 6, 2014)

A couple of years ago,while doing a property inspection at a vacant house,I had to go down the side of the house to get to the backyard. It was a steep hill and was very damp and dark. I suddenly saw this "thing" and it actually scared me because it was soooo big and soooo weird loking. Looking at it closer,I realized it was a mushroom-a HUGE mushroom-about the size of a footstool. It didn`t have a smooth cap,it was almost like a brain. A few days later,hubby was with me as we were doing inspections in the same area,and I made him get out of the car and climb down the hill with me to see this thing. And there it was,just a collapsed,shriveled little pile. We had had freezing temps the past couple of nights and the freeze did it in. I was so bummed that hubby didn`t get to see it.


----------



## Lon (Dec 6, 2014)

I love em. all kinds, every way.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 6, 2014)

Love mushrooms!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2014)

Super...Mario!


----------



## Lee (Dec 7, 2014)

I generally buy the Cremini Mushrooms....all the taste of their big brother Portabello without the big price.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 15, 2014)

I eat mushrooms on anything. :love_heart:


----------



## oakapple (Dec 15, 2014)

Meanderer, 
Radish Rose.... that's one helluva mushroom.
Freshly picked and fried in butter you can't do better than field mushrooms.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 15, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...the answer to that old riddle: What's the smallest room in the world?



With no doors or windows.


----------



## merlin (Mar 24, 2015)

I love mushrooms always have, they are a big feature of Russian culture and virtually everyone is an expert. A few photos below of some we collected in a nearby forest to Lisa's dacha (country house) last September. I must admit I wouldn't know where to start sorting out the edible from the poisonous variety, in fact most of the ones I picked were rejected, though they looked fine to me 




The woods we collected from


The collection


The preparation


Cooking


I must admit served with butter and some crusty bread, and washed down with beer, they were delicious!!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Love love love mushrooms.  Those look lovely, Merlin.  My family was very big on picking wild mushrooms too.  
My ex is a fanatic when it comes to mushroom hunting, me not so much of a picker, more of an eater.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> [h=2]Like Mushrooms?[/h]



Just _Psilocybe cubensis ... _


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

We eat a LOT of mushrooms.  My chef and hubby puts lots of them in curries and chilis.  Delish and very low cal.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Psilocybins would grow on lawns when I lived in B.C. Easy pickings.

Now its regular mushroom rarebit on toast ....


----------



## merlin (Mar 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Just _Psilocybe cubensis ... _



Yes they grow wild here, and I did go through a phase of growing them in the bedroom from imported Dutch growpacks, which were legal here for a while until banned in 2005 I still have some dried ones and some chocolate ones in the freezer, but don't feel the need for tripping anymore :cool1:


one of the many packs I bought


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

During our homesteading days back in the Arkansas Ozarks we used to raise shiitake mushrooms which are grown on white oak logs. The hippie who lived across the hollow from me had a large commercial operation and he would inoculate my logs for me with the shiitake spawn. And all I had to do was water the logs, harvest the mushrooms and eat the mushrooms.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Shiitake mushrooms are considered to have anti-cancer properties by boosting the immune system.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Shiitake mushrooms are considered to have anti-cancer properties by boosting the immune system.




Coincidentally, Cookie, the same thing is said about Cruciferous Vegetables.

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/causes-prevention/risk/diet/cruciferous-vegetables-fact-sheet


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

exactly right - putting them on my shopping list!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

We get quite a few Morel mushrooms every Spring.  There are a lot of old dead tree branches on the ground in our forest, and when the warm Spring weather arrives, we usually get quite a large growth of Morels.  Sliced up and fried in an egg batter, those things are delicious.  Too bad their growing season is rather short.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 24, 2015)

I like mushrooms... but I'm not particularly fond of Portabellas.  It's something about those dark gills that turns me off..   My favorite now has been Shiitake.  LOVE them in stir fry.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 24, 2015)

Yum! I love pan fried field mushrooms, the very large ones, cooked in a little butter.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

Mushroom fried rice is one of my favorites.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 24, 2015)

I love mushrooms but would never go collecting them in the wild, even with an expert.  Many years ago (early 70s) I lived in Santa Cruz, CA. (I hope I'm remembering this accurately.  If any of you are more familiar with the incident and believe I'm wrong, please advise.) There was a family with several kids who regularly went mushroom hunting.  One day they gathered some mushrooms that looked just like the edible variety they liked.  They all ate them except one kid who, I believe, was a teenager at the time.  The whole family died.  So sad.  That poor boy lost his whole family at such a young age.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

That is a very tragic story, Glinda, and I think I remember reading about it.  I'm very careful about wild mushrooms and don't have occasion to eat them anymore anyway. Someone once showed me a picture in a book of a highly poisonous white one called an 'Avenging Angel'. Nowadays I only eat mushrooms I buy in the grocery store.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 25, 2015)

We probably have mushrooms (fresh, not canned) 2-3 times each week.  I either cook them in something or we prepare them as a side dish.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 25, 2015)

Love mushrooms....even raw.


----------

